# Sandhill Park, Somersetshire 2010



## vwdirtboy (Nov 16, 2010)

It seems alot of folks are having trouble getting into or onto sites at the moment, these places are pretty simple to crack but you need to keep your head down! Blatantly wandering up the drive to Sandhill will get you noticed.

So to all the n00bz getting caught.. practise those ninja skillz


----------



## ceejam (Nov 16, 2010)

Really nice that, loving the decay.


----------



## tauntonjams (Nov 16, 2010)

wow! thats some of the best pictures ive seen of the main building. great work. you need to be very sneaky to get up there these days!


----------



## klempner69 (Nov 16, 2010)

Cracking stuff NinjaDub..glad to see the Canon`s doin ya proud


----------



## vwdirtboy (Nov 16, 2010)

klempner69 said:


> Cracking stuff NinjaDub..glad to see the Canon`s doin ya proud



Ha ha, thanks stu.. oh and its a Nikon you tart  x


----------



## Munchh (Nov 16, 2010)

Excellent photography. B & W shots particularly atmospheric. 

Don't get around to asylums much these days but I always keep the hazard suit in the car just in case.


----------



## professor frink (Nov 16, 2010)

Way to go Harv. Love the B+W imagefest.


----------



## evilnoodle (Nov 16, 2010)

Very atmospheric indeedy


----------



## ali69734 (Nov 18, 2010)

Great pictures, i assume they are quite old though? Haven't been to sandhill for a year or so now, spent about an hour and a half in the main building back in 2008 but foolishly forgot to take any photos! 

Agree that stealth is the way forward, but the place is infested with PIR's, alarms and apparently CCTV making any visit short stayed!


----------



## tommo (Nov 18, 2010)

nice one dirty boy the b+w shots of the gates are great, the place looks a good explore


----------



## vwdirtboy (Nov 19, 2010)

ali69734 said:


> Great pictures, i assume they are quite old though? Haven't been to sandhill for a year or so now, spent about an hour and a half in the main building back in 2008 but foolishly forgot to take any photos!
> 
> Agree that stealth is the way forward, but the place is infested with PIR's, alarms and apparently CCTV making any visit short stayed!




Some were early Jan some were last week, got a fair way in before setting off the alarms! sharp exit and hide in the outer buildings until matey comes to reset alarms then chip off once he's gone. Its the Ninja way


----------



## ali69734 (Nov 21, 2010)

vwdirtboy said:


> Some were early Jan some were last week, got a fair way in before setting off the alarms! sharp exit and hide in the outer buildings until matey comes to reset alarms then chip off once he's gone. Its the Ninja way



Thats interesting, so somebody actually comes and resets them? Wasn't sure whether it was reset from a remote location. How long does it take for security to turn up?


----------



## Collingwood (Nov 21, 2010)

No 12, the gates, is just pure class, love it...


----------



## LulaTaHula (Nov 21, 2010)

Really beautiful shots. Nice one


----------



## krela (Nov 21, 2010)

ali69734 said:


> Thats interesting, so somebody actually comes and resets them? Wasn't sure whether it was reset from a remote location. How long does it take for security to turn up?



2.8 seconds. Don't ask questions like that in public... keep it to PMs please.


----------



## ali69734 (Nov 22, 2010)

krela said:


> 2.8 seconds. Don't ask questions like that in public... keep it to PMs please.



I considered a PM but having read 'forum rules' there didn't appear to be anything that really flagged this up, perhaps no.5? Well PM next time it is.


----------



## 0xygen (Nov 22, 2010)

Cracking set of shots!

-0xy


----------



## Roverboy (Dec 28, 2010)

ali69734 said:


> Great pictures, i assume they are quite old though? Haven't been to sandhill for a year or so now, spent about an hour and a half in the main building back in 2008 but foolishly forgot to take any photos!
> 
> Agree that stealth is the way forward, but the place is infested with PIR's, alarms and apparently CCTV making any visit short stayed!



I am really surprised they have all that security in such a derelict building and considering the state its in !!!!


----------



## cuboard (Dec 30, 2010)

great set of shots! what camera do you use?


----------



## bonecollector (Dec 31, 2010)

Vdub shoots with one of these bad boys


----------



## vwdirtboy (Jan 3, 2011)

bonecollector said:


> Vdub shoots with one of these bad boys




Ah, my secret is out now!


Cup, It really doesn't matter what camera you use.. its how you use it it!
These were taken on a crappy old sony a200


----------



## lost (Jan 3, 2011)

I wouldn't call that camera crap or old, mine's a lot crappier and older.


----------



## cuboard (Jan 3, 2011)

lost said:


> I wouldn't call that camera crap or old, mine's a lot crappier and older.



agreed! 

i know the camera dosnt really matter ( to a certain extent) , was just curious is all 

and its cub not cup


----------



## vwdirtboy (Jan 4, 2011)

cuboard said:


> agreed!
> 
> i know the camera dosnt really matter ( to a certain extent) , was just curious is all
> 
> and its cub not cup




Sorry cub 

this pic was taken with a camera like this.. which cost £20..

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Sony-Cyber-Sh...lCameras_JN&hash=item3363b5b1db#ht_500wt_1156







The secrets are always use a tripod as you can have a longer exposure with a smaller aperture to increase depth of field thru out your shot.. and take as many shots as you need to to get the right one. always zoom in on a pic just taken to make sure its in focus.

The sharpen image tool and contrast adjustment in your editing software are your friend for punchy images.


----------



## ® Andy (Jan 13, 2011)

Brings back memories of the few hours I spent here a few years back. 

Sadly my overriding memory of the visit is of the intense pain in my left foot where a couple of hours earlier I'd stood on a couple of inches of square cut Victorian nail in the basement of the Taunton Firepool pumphouse which went thru' 90% of my foot. Would have been more helpful if it'd managed 100%, because then I would have probably not got the raging infection I did necessitating various strong antibiotics! Anyhows, after covering all of the site plus being unable to find the freaking fire engine I left, and limped to the business meeting I was really in the area for .

Have ever since always worn safety boots exploring!


----------



## Tigger (Jan 14, 2011)

Tasty!

Oh how i need to have wheels again. Bring on the spring...


----------

